# Risers



## Dbeistel (Dec 31, 2006)

I've been cruising this forum for some time now; I have started work on my HT room; and have a question on risers; I know not to secure the riser to the wall but do you guys secure the riser to the sub floor or do you rely on the weight of the riser to keep it in place. 
I have searched this forum but have not found my answer. 
I will post pictures when i get started.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The weight will keep it where it needs to stay. I am sure my riser weighs at least 800lbs without any furnature on it.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Agreed. Plenty of weight to keep it in place. If you want to add a little more feel, consider some rubber stud isolators under the perimeter and joists

Bryan


----------

